# Palm Springs Possibilities



## RandRseeker (Jul 3, 2007)

We are planning to book a getaway thru II to Palm Springs.  Of the following possibilites, which would you recommend:

1) California Vacation Club at Indian Palms
2)  Marriott Shadow Ridge
3)  Marriott Desert Springs Villas II
4)  Palm Canyon REsort & Spa

We don't plan on spending much time inside our suite (2 bedroom is what we'll book), so really nice pool area, golf, and great place to sit and have a cold drink would be our priorities.

Thanks in advance for your ideas!

Sue


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 4, 2007)

I actually really like the Westin Mission Hills Resort in Rancho Mirage if its available.  Great pools, slides etc.


----------



## barndweller (Jul 4, 2007)

We have stayed at Marriott Desert Springs I twice, one exchange & one get-away. We really like the very large villas with huge patios looking out at the golf course. We prefer the small pools located around the property rather than the main pool at the clubhouse. Last time we did notice the unit was getting a bit tired looking & there were several maintenence issues but I have read that they have started refurbishment so these problems may have been resolved. We like this resort a lot but we don't travel with children. We just like a low-key, sit on the patio or by the pool with an adult beverage & a good book kind of experience!


----------



## RandRseeker (Jul 4, 2007)

*Thanks*

Great suggestions - thanks  
Unfortunately the WEstin Mission Hills only has one bdrms available, and with four adults it would be nice to have two.  
Is the Desert Springs I similiar/attached to Desert Springs II?


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Desert Springs I units are larger I think, and possibly I units have spa usage--not sure.


----------



## gary01 (Jul 4, 2007)

Sue, 

Go for Mariott's Desert Springs Villas II.  The units are quite large and the grounds and pools are gorgeous.  The patios are nice size and almost every one looks over the golf course.  (There are two 18-holes courses here). This Marriott is centrally located in Palm Desert and is convenient to golfing, shopping, dining, etc.  You can request a golf course view unit and you may also want to get a unit which is nearby to the many pools scattered around the grounds.

Marriott Shadow Ridge is newer but it is too far out.  

Indian Palms is seedy looking - both the golf course, grounds, and units.  

Palm Canyon Resort is also too far away from downtown Palm Springs although the resort looks to be nice.  No golf course there though.  

While Palm Springs does have lots of activities, the rest of the valley - particularly Palm Desert and La Quinta farther east are quickly catching up with Palm Springs and offer many more choices of golf, dining, and shopping.

It's going to be hot though.  117 degrees today!!  Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 5, 2007)

We own a point membership at Palm Canyon. But it is designed with kids in mind. The pool area is great and perfect for kids but not a great place for adults to relax. 

You'd be happy with either of the Marriotts. They are both a long ways from the old downtown Palm Springs but both are a few minutes north of HWY 111 which is where all the mall shopping and restaurants are located.

Desert Spring 1 & 2 are located on the same golf course, but people staying at DSV1 get free use of the Spa at the JW marriott which is located on the same golf course.


----------



## mjkaplan (Jul 5, 2007)

My personal favorite is Shadow Ridge.  The grounds are beautiful, and it is only 5 minutes from Desert Springs if you want to go there for dining, etc.

We love the pool area there, two huge pools, one with a water slide that attracts the families, and one without that seems to be mostly adults, and a bar and food service area between creating quite a good seperation between them.  

If you go to Shadow Ridge, and want to be close to the pools, request bldg 1400 or 1500 s you can walk right to it.

I have attached the Shadow Ridge Map in case you want to take a look.

Mike


----------



## yobo500 (Jul 5, 2007)

My family prefers Shadow Ridge.We stayed at Villas I in June and did not enjoy it as much as our time at Shadow Ridge the year before.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 6, 2007)

barndweller said:


> We have stayed at Marriott Desert Springs I twice, one exchange & one get-away. We really like the very large villas with huge patios looking out at the golf course. We prefer the small pools located around the property rather than the main pool at the clubhouse. Last time we did notice the unit was getting a bit tired looking & there were several maintenence issues but I have read that they have started refurbishment so these problems may have been resolved. We like this resort a lot but we don't travel with children. We just like a low-key, sit on the patio or by the pool with an adult beverage & a good book kind of experience!


So did we. The views are out of this world. From what I understand, they are refurbishing the units because that was necessary. Here are some pictures that I had posted when someone asked about a lock-off unit. We loved going here but we don't own here anymore.


----------



## RandRseeker (Jul 6, 2007)

Gary01 - thanks for the info on Marriott's Desert Springs II. 
 When you say it is close to shops, restaurants etc.  would that be within walking distance?  Not sure if we should rent a car, since we'd only be there four nights.  If golfing is on site, we probably wouldn't travel all that far, and could cab it out for dinner etc. if necessary.
Sue


----------



## barndweller (Jul 6, 2007)

Sue
Getting around in Palm Springs/Palm Desert area is tough without a car. At Marriott there are several restaurants at the hotel & these are all walking distance or you can use the on-grounds shuttle. There are many, many restaurant choices all over the general area but not to walk to. All the shopping is concentrated in specific areas such as the old downtown district. I suppose you could use cabs but you may find it is more economical to just rent a car. Then you can come & go whenever you please. Things in California are pretty far apart. Parking in the area is free & pretty easy to find everywhere, even downtown Palm Springs.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 6, 2007)

In front of the hotel, where you wait for the shuttle to take you back to your condo, is also a stop for busses that takes you to the shopping district of Palm Springs.  I saw busses coming and going when we were waiting for our shuttle once.  Some may have been tour busses too.

Renting a car gives you a chance to see the area which is really very nice, if you like desert scenery.  You can see the high desert too (Joshua Tree NP) and you can take the tramway to almost the top of the mountain where you have a complete different climate.  There is lots to see in this area but it will be hot in the summer but not humid normally.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 10, 2007)

A few people have mentioned a hotel in regards to the Marriott Dessert Springs Villas.  How close is the JW Marriott Resort Hotel to the Dessert Springs Villas I and II? Is that walking distance? Or is that there a shuttle you can take? Any   visiting priviledges?


----------



## LynnW (Jul 10, 2007)

The Marriott hotel is right next door to Desert Springs Villas 1 & 11. There is a shutttle that will take you from the resorts to the hotel. I also can't imagine being in Palm Desert area without a car.

Lynn


----------

